# Sterlet im Gartenteich ?



## tu02345 (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Erst einmal bin absolut neu habe gerade meinen Teich fertiggestellt und habe nach ersten nicht so tollen Erfahrungen mit Goldfischen ( Vermehren sich ja wie die __ Fliegen  ) überlegt ob ich mir einen oder zwei Sterlets hole.

Mein teich ist ca 70 qm groß maximale tiefe 1,40m . Meine erste frage ich habe __ Molche drin ist das für die ein Problem ? meine zweite Frage gehen Sterlets bei der Größe überhaupt ?

Wie schon am Anfang gesagt ich bin neu hier und hoffe richtig gepostet zu haben   wenn nich sorry wäre echt super nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Danke

Grüße Torsten


----------



## Mühle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Torsten,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  .

Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder von Deinem Teich  .

Zu Deiner Frage : 70,0 qm sollten ausreichend sein, ich persönlich werde jedoch auf Sterlets in Zukunft verzichten, für mich einfach zu anstrengend, aber da schreiben bestimmt noch die Fachleute  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## tu02345 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Britta !

Kann ich gerne machen weiß nur nicht wie und allzu viel ist auch noch nicht zu sehen lach Teichrand ist noch nich fertig und Pflanzen auch nur ein ganz kleiner teil drin  

Wieso sagst du das die sterlets zu anstrengend sind?

LGrüße

Torsten


----------



## stu_fishing (21. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hi Torsten!

Von der Größe her würde ich sagen das geht in Ordnung!
Aber es gibt viele andere Faktoren wie Wasserqualität, Temperatur, Geeignetes futter, Fadenalgen etc
Am besten du ackerst dich mal durch meine Fachbeitrag Donaustöre- ist zwar etwas lang aber sicherlich der Mühe wert!

Aber bevor ich es vergesse..ich würde noch keinen Sterlet einsetzen, solang der Teich noch so neu ist und die Fadenalgenphase noch nicht überstanden hat!

LG Thomas


----------



## Michael K (21. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo, richtig.
Viele kleine __ Störe gehen kaputt weil sie sich in den Fadenalgen verfangen.
Ein Stör kann nicht rückwärts schwimmen.
Das nächste Problem dürfte die Teichtiefe sein.
Das Wasser wird bestimmt sehr warm.


----------



## Janski (21. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Ich halte ein Stör im Teich und kann nur sagen es ist wirklich schwer einen Stör zu halten, erstens dürfen keine Fadenalgen im teich außer der Stör hat schon über 50cm Körperlänge.
Wenn du sie mit anderen Fischen wie ich vergesellschaften willst brauchst du ein Rohr über das du sie mit sinkendem Futter fütterst.
Wenn du bereit bist den Stör täglich 20minuten lang zu überwachen damit kein anderer Fisch ihm das Futter klaut und die Temperatur immer niedrig hälst, dann ist ein Stör der richtige Fisch für dich.
Mein Tipp:Wenn ein anderer Fisch kommt einfach mal mit dem Rohr(natürlich Unterwasser)hin und her zucken, also das Rohr die ganze Zeit über im Wasser lassen.
Die Grundvoraussetzungen sind:
Klares Wasser, Sauerstoffreiches Wasser, ein wenig Bodengrund in dem er wühlen kann, keine Fadenalgen, leichte bis mittlere Strömung,tiefer bzw. ein teich der nicht wärmer wird als 20°C.Bei mir ist der Vorteil das ein großer __ Ahorn Baum den Teich beschattet und der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle bald 2 Meter tief ist. 
Wenn du diese Vorraussetzungen geschaffen hast kann dein Stör sich nur wohlfühlen!!!


----------



## Mr Brain (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo !
Ich habe seit einem Jahr Sterlets im Gartenteich, 2 von ca 40-50cm und 2 um die 15-20cm. Anfangs hatte ich viele Bedenken zur Haltung (Fütterung, Wassertemperatur,usw.) dieser Fische, aber im nachhinein waren sie (bis jetzt unbegründet). Die Haltung von Stören lohnt sich nur in glasklaren Teichen, an denen man bis auf den Grund gucken kann, außer man will sie nachts beobachten, wenn sie mal an die Oberfläche kommen.
Eine zu hohe Wassertemperatur (über 25Grad und mehr) scheint (bei genügend Sauerstoff) die Fische nicht zu stören. Jedoch die Fütterung kann Probleme bereiten, wenn man noch andere Fisch hat. Man muss beide Fischgruppen gleichzeitig füttern, sonst kann es sein, dass die anderen Fische den Stören zu viel wegfressen. Ich gebe meinen Stören 3mal die Woche eine handvoll Sinkfutter. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass man für kleinere __ Störe Futter mit einer max. Körnung von 1-2mm verwendet, da größeres Futter, welche nicht aufgenommen werden kann, eventuell zu Verhungern führen kann. Bei der Haltung zusammen mit anderen Fischen spielt auch die Farbe des Futters in Zusammenhang mit dem Untergrund eine überlebenswichtige Rolle. Sobald andere Fische wie Kois das Futter auf dem Grund erkennen ist es weg oder die Störe müssen es sich mit den Kois teilen. Ich habe einen Untergrund aus begefarbenen Sand und begefarbenes Futter, dass die anderen Fische nicht erkennen und nur die Störe finden. Beim Füttern sollte jedoch immer zugeschaut werden ob die Störe genug Futter kriegen, wenn nicht muss man nachfüttern. Die beste Tageszeit Störe zu füttern ist nachts, wenn die anderen Fische schlafen und die Störe intensiv auf Futtersuche sind, dann kriegen sie mit sicherheit iht benötigtes Futter. Im Sommer kann man auch in den Teich gehen, sich das Sinkfutter auf die Füße fallen lassen und dann von den Stören holen lassen, die dabei keinerlei Scheu haben. 
Falls man Pflanzen (außer Seerosen) im Teich hat muss man diese unbedingt in Pflanzkörbe setzen und aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht ausbreiten und die Störe daran hängenbleiben können. Am besten man separiert sie durch Steine vom Fischbereich, dies hilft außerdem bei Fadenalgen, die sich dann (bei mir) nur noch in diesen Bereichen bilden. Außerdem sollte man keine Unterwasserpflanzen haben, die den Stören wichtigen Schwimmraum nehmen und an denen sie sich verfangen könnten.
An Technik braucht man Membranpumpen und gut laufende Filteranlage mit starker Pumpe.
Letztlich ist zu sagen, dass es sich nur lohnt Störe anzuschaffen, wenn man glasklares Wasser besitzt um sie bei jeder Fütterung kontrollieren zu können und bereit ist alle Maßnahmen die diese Fische brauchen umzusetzen, sonst kann es böse Folgen haben. Aber wer alle diese Gesichtspunkte erüllt wird viel Freude mit diesen besonderen Fischen haben.
(Alle meine Aussagen beziehe aus eigener Erfahrung und sind keine Richtlinien für die erfolgreiche Haltung dieser Tiere)


----------



## Doris Raterink (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo,
Ich finde __ Störe haben im Gartenteich NIX zu suchen . Egal wie groß er ist!!
Gruß Doris


----------



## hermes03 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Das mit den Stören ist so eine sache. ich dneke auch man sollte es sich gut überlegen. vor allem sollte das teichprofil den anforderungen der fische entsprechen. ich denke mal ein stör braucht keine wirklichen uferzonen sondern ein rundlich angelegten teich mit steilen wänden. in etwa wie ein kometen krater oder sowas.  ps @ janski   denkst du nicht das dein teich zu klein ist für einen stör?


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo

Meine Meinung zum Thema __ Störe/Sterlets im Teich.
Ein Stör braucht Platz, Platz den kein Teich im Garten bieten kann.

Wenn man einen Stör im Teich hält (egal wie groß auch immer), ist es so als ob man einen Löwen in einen Käfig bzw. Gehege sperrt.
Er Überlebt zwar darin aber wirklich tiergerecht ist es nicht.
Es wird zwar bei wenigen Händlern empfohlen min. einen 30.000 Liter Teich zu haben aber selbst das ist zu klein Finde ich.
Man Hält sich ja auch keinen Tiger in der Wohnung. Obwohl es „Theoretisch“ gehen würde.
Mal so als vergleich (Lebensraum)

@ Doris
Ich hab dein Thema übrigens mit verfolgt und finde es Super das du deinen abgegeben hast wo er mehr Freiraum zum leben hat. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Janski (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hermes 03,
Du hättest ja mal in mein Profil gucken da steht doch das er bald auf mehr als das doppelte wegen dem Stör und den Koi vergrößert wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hi,

__ Störe (Sterlet) sind nur dann einigermaßen artgerecht zu halten wenn der Teich Schwimmigpoolformat hat. Die Mindestlänge sollte min.8-10x die Länge des ausgewachsenen!!! Störes haben (Sterlets können 1m lang werden) =8m langer Teichgrund, die Breite min 2/3-3/4 davon =6m und die Tiefe min. 2m (damit sich das Wasser nicht ganz so stark aufheizt). Dazu kommt dann ja noch die ganze Uferzone. Sind also min.100m3  die ein Teich aufweisen sollte bevor ein Sterlet eingesetzt wird. Mit verfressenen Fischen (Koi, __ Goldfisch, andere größere Cypriniden) dürfen sie auch nicht vergesellschaftet werden, viel besser ein Art"teich" (oder __ Kleinfische - Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, ect ). Sonst kann es arge Probleme bei der Fütterung geben.

Schade das man vom ursprünglichen Forumsgründer nichts mehr hört, der hatte schließlich einen Teich mit Stören.

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo was habt ihr alle mit meinem Stör der is bei mir schon ca.12Wochen und ist putzmunter.
Ich halte ihn zwar mit anderen Fischen aber ich füttere ihn über ein Rohr und kein bisschen Futter wird vn den anderen gefressen.
Außerdem kann man das so nicht sagen mit der Teichgröße viele Sterlets werden nur 50-60cm.


----------



## Uli (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann man das so nicht sagen mit der Teichgröße viele Sterlets werden nur 50-60cm.


hallo janski,
viele erreichen diese größe nicht einmal weil sie vorher durch nicht artgerechte haltung sterben.die leute hier wollen dir nicht ans bein pinkeln sondern sprechen aus erfahrung.dein teich ist auch nach der vergrößerung zu klein für sterlets!


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski

Wir haben nix mit deinem Stör sondern nur was gegen die Haltungsbedingungen.
Ich hab hier im Forum schon einige Meldungen gelesen wo auch gesagt wurde “gestern war mein Stör bzw. meine __ Störe noch putzmunter und heute waren sie alle tot“.
Die sind Quasi in einer warmen Nacht erstickt weil die Wasserpflanzen/Algen selbst den Sauerstoff aufgebraucht haben.

Frank hat es wunderbar erklärt warum Störe oder Sterlets  in gewöhnlichen Teichen nix zu suchen haben.
Klar geht das evtl. gut solange der Stör noch klein ist falls er sich nirgens aufhängt aber irgendwann kommt der Tag X wo er tot ist.
Man kann eben nicht jede Fischart in einem Teich halten.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## holly1357 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hi,

ich hab seit rund 3 Jahren __ störe in meinem teich... 2 Baeri, 1 waxdix und einen Sterlet.... wenn ich sie nicht gekauft hätte, wären sie schon längst auf dem teller in einem restaurant gelandet.... ich hab sie also als schlachtgewicht gekauft... kann ich nur empfehlen.... kilo liegt bei rund 30€ wenn man sieht, was die beim züchter kosten, steht das in keinem verhälnis.... also meine drei sind rund nen meter lang, und der sterlet hat nen halben... 
aber wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben. es kommt auf den teich an... ich hab rund 80000liter... 4000 liter filter und umwältzrate von 30000l/h....sichttiefe 2m und der stör hat rund 12m platz bis er umdrehen muß.... und alles runde wände...ich glaube schon das die sich wohlfühlen.... pflanzen gibts auch keine im tiefen bereich....

gruß holly


----------



## Annika (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Holly,

kannst du nicht mal ein Foto von deinem Teich reinstellen, bitte? :beeten: 

LG Annika


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

1.Hab ich 0%Algen und zweitens ist mein Teich so gut wie den ganzen Tag im Schatten und drittens ich habe bloß ein __ Schilf in 5cm Wassertiefe.:crazy:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hi Janski,

hast Du bei der Fütterung schon mal an den Winter gedacht? Die meisten Cypriniden fressen im Winter nur noch sehr wenig da das Wasser zu kalt dafür ist, der Sterlet muß aber selbst bei -20 Grad (und einer dicken geschlossenen Eisdecke) seine Fütterung (zwar nicht mehr die Menge wie im Sommer) bekommen da er keine Winterruhe macht. Frißt dann z.B ein Koi/__ Goldfisch das fetthaltige Störfutter kann der es nicht wegen seinem heruntergefahrenen Stoffwechsel nicht verdauen und dann regelrecht von innen her verfaulen 

Das mit den steilen Wänden bei einem Teich für __ Störe (oder auch Koi) hat u.a. auch mit dem Winter zu tun. In einem normalen (schüsselförmigen) Teich sind selbst bei nur 30cm Eisdecke schon bis zu 2/3 des gesamten Wassers gefroren.

In meinen 1.Teich war die Eisschicht sogar mal über 50cm dick, da waren von den rund 20qm3 nur noch ca. 2000-3000l Wasser vorhanden (und alle Fische eingegangen da sie den ganzen Sauerstoff verbraucht haben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Ich wohne nahe Köln die dickste Eisschicht die jemals auf einem meiner Teiche stand war nicht dicker als 3-4cm vorallem habe ich im Winter meinem Winterfesten Skimmer an den ich mit einer Düse zu einer Strömungspumpe umfunktioniert habe da bleiben mindestens 5m² Eisfrei.

Achso und bei 30cm Eisschicht sind bei mir 1/3 gefroren.
Bei der Vergrößerundg bloß 1/6.


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski

Na wenn du meinst das bei dir alles so perfekt ist um __ Störe zu halten dann mach dein ding.:crazy: 

Anscheint gehen dir die Ratschläge und Erfahrungsberichte der User hier auf gut Deutsch am Ar… vorbei. 

Es ist nur wirklich schade um den Stör der wahrscheinlich eh nur ein kurzes Leben haben wird.




			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Hab ich 0%Algen und zweitens ist mein Teich so gut wie den ganzen Tag im Schatten und drittens ich habe bloß ein __ Schilf in 5cm Wassertiefe.:crazy:



Du hast 0 % Algen im Teich? das will ich sehen.  
Das glaubt dir keiner. 
Außer du hast Chlor im Teich.




			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne nahe Köln die dickste Eisschicht die jemals auf einem meiner Teiche stand war nicht dicker als 3-4cm vorallem habe ich im Winter meinem Winterfesten Skimmer an den ich mit einer Düse zu einer Strömungspumpe umfunktioniert habe da bleiben mindestens 5m² Eisfrei.
> 
> Achso und bei 30cm Eisschicht sind bei mir 1/3 gefroren.
> Bei der Vergrößerundg bloß 1/6.



Du hast geschrieben, das du deinen Stör erst 12 Wochen hast.
Also hat der Quasi noch keinen Winter in deinem Teich erlebt bzw überlebt.

Naja ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen warum man so wild auf einen Stör ist wenn man aber nicht die Bedingungen für einen solchen Fisch hat. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Ich mach in 5Tagen mal ein Foto da ist die gute Digicam da und dann sehe und staune.


----------



## chromis (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hi,

wenn man sich mal die vielen __ Störe in den Zooläden anschaut und dann hochrechnet was da seit Jahren verheizt wird, dann kommt einem das große   

Zur Zeit scheinen wohl Löffelstöre der große Hit zu sein. Vielleicht werden nächste Saison Lachse modern. Die können dann wenn sie laichreif sind die Bachläufe hinaufwandern  

Solange die Verbraucher(hier stimmt das Wort) nicht fähig sind, ihr Hirn einzuschalten und sich vor dem Kauf zu informieren, wird dieser Unsinn leider nicht aufhören.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn man sich mal die vielen __ Störe in den Zooläden anschaut und dann hochrechnet was da seit Jahren verheizt wird, dann kommt einem das große
> 
> ...




Hallo Rainer

So sieht’s Leider aus.
Solange Geld damit verdient wird. 

Es gibt Fischarten die sollten lieber da bleiben wo sie sind ... nämlich in der Natur.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janski (27. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Ach ihr versteht das nicht, ich hab mich ja informiert und ich bin auch darüber im klaren das der Teich vielleicht im mancher hinsicht nich optimal für einen Stör ist aber ich kann einem Stör nunmal nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo,
ich denke mal es ist jetzt genug über die Leute welche __ Störe halten hergezogen.
Man ist Informiert und gut ist ...

Axel


----------



## Janski (29. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Meinen Stör kann man in meiner Galarie betrachten.

Achso Ulumulu du kannst auch nach den O% Algen gucken.


----------



## Annika (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Also unser Stör ist mittlerweile 7 Jahre alt und er fühlt sich sicherlich Pudelwohl. Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr schon mal davon gehört habt, das __ Störe vom Aussterben betroht sind, drum halte ich lieber einen Stör im Teich, damit die wenigstens eine Chance zum Überleben haben. Ebenfalls denke ich, dass sich jedes Tier seiner Umgebung anpasst. Ach ja und mit Fütterung im Winter ist echt quatsch, wenn ich Fische im Teich habe muss ich auch dafür sorgen, dass der Teich nicht zufriert, das versteht sich ja von selbst.

Annika :?


Sorry ich muss mich dann doch noch mal korrigieren! Sag mal Janski ist der Teich nicht ein bisschen zu klein für soviele Fische? Egal ob Algen oder nicht. Also unser Stör ist ca. 75 cm lang wenn ich mir den in diesem Teich vorstelle, der bekommt ja Platzangst.


----------



## zaphod (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*



			
				Annika schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr schon mal davon gehört habt, das __ Störe vom Aussterben betroht sind, drum halte ich lieber einen Stör im Teich, damit die wenigstens eine Chance zum Überleben haben.



hallo und sorry, wenn ich mich jetzt auch noch einmische, aber wie funktioniert denn die Arterhaltung mit einem einzelnen Exemplar? 
Durch Jungfernzeugung wäre doch etwas seltsam, auf Noahs Arche waren bestimmt auch mal zwei davon...  

nix für ungut


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Annika



			
				Annika schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls denke ich, dass sich jedes Tier seiner Umgebung anpasst.



Klar passen sich Tiere der Umgebung an aber Fische haben leider im Teich keine andere Wahl da sie nicht fliehen können.
Nur mal zum drüber nachdenken. Ist nicht böse gemeint.   

Zu dem Thema Artenerhaltung von __ Störe im Gartenteich. (Meine Persönliche Meinung dazu)

Also ganz ehrlich, wie Klaas schon sagte wie soll das mit einem Tier funktionieren?
Nur weil man sich zum Spaß einen Stör im Teich hält, erhält man doch keine Tierart.

Im Gegenteil man verhindert es sogar, weil der Fisch eben nicht in der freien Natur bei Artgenossen lebt um sich vermehren zu können.  Ist meine Meinung.
Selbst bei zwei oder drei Stören im Teich kann man schlecht davon ausgehen das ein Männlein und ein Weiblein dabei ist.

Glaubt mir es wäre sinnvoller die gezüchteten Störe die überall zum Verkauf angeboten werden in die freie Natur auszuzusetzen. 
Und zwar da wo sie in der Natur auch vorkommen und sich vermehren und ihre Art erhalten können.

Rainer hat es ja schon angedeutet mit dem „Verbrauchen“ der Störe im Gartenteich.
Würde man die Störe, die jährlich in kleinen Teichen zu Grunde gehen in eine artgerechte Umgebung auswildern, wäre das Thema aussterben Geschichte. 
Aber solange jeder, der eine kleine Pfütze im Garten hat, meint sich einen Stör anzuschaffen ohne irgendwelche Informationen über dem Fisch wird es wohl ewig so weitergehen.


Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*



			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen Stör kann man in meiner Galarie betrachten.
> 
> Achso Ulumulu du kannst auch nach den O% Algen gucken.



Hallo Janski

Das war dann Wohl dein Japanisches Wundermittel mit den 0% Algen.
Mal sehen wie lange das die Fische und die Teichbiologie mitmachen.

Und dein Stör...
Viel Platz hat der wenig. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Janski (31. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Wegen der Teichgröße mein teich ist bald  genauso groß wie deiner.

Die Goldfische sind bis auf 4 noch Jungfische die sich gerade verfärbt haben.


----------



## Mühle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski,

der große Stör schwimmt in Deiner Pfitze  , kennst Du das Wort : Mitleid ?

Ich bin sprachlos über soviel Egoismus  .

viele kopfschüttelnde Grüße

Britta


----------



## fleur (31. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*


Hallo Janski,

in Deinem öffentlichen Profil steht, Du bist 12 *ZWÖLF* Jahre alt,
wenn das stimmt: 
haben Deine Eltern noch was mitzureden  / -verantworten) ? 
Und, wurde Dir erklärt, daß ein lebendes Tier keine Returntaste hat ?

 

fleur


----------



## Janski (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Meine Eltern haben noch was mitzureden, aber ich habe meine teichtechnik von Weihnachten, Geburtstagen und Arbeit im Garten zusammengespart.
Auch wenn es sich dumm anhört aber ich habe den Teich auch 2-3Monate allein ausgehoben. 
Allein dabei den Teich in die Waage zu bekommen, die Folie auszulegen und die 2T Steine um den teich zu verlegen haben meine Eltern mitgeholfen.
Die Fische das Futter usw. bezahle ich auch selbst und suche auch selbst aus.
Außerdem reinige ich Pumpe, Filter, Teichgrund und halte die Wasserwerte in Ordnung.
Also nicht meinen Eltern gehört der Teich sondern mir das Grundstück auf dem der Teich erbaut wurde hat mein direkt neben unas wohnender Opa mir
zur Verfügung gestellt.
So und das ist die Geschichte von meinem Teich. 

Achso und warum hackt ihr auf allen Störbesitzern rum außer auf Annika der Stör von ihr wird auch auf nem 20m³ gehalten, mein Teich ist doch auch bald so groß????


----------



## Annika (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski,

sorry aber ich hatte einen fehler bei mir im Profil es sind 41,6 m³ (8x4x1,3m)und nicht 20m³ tut mir leid, aber danke das es dir aufgefallen ist.

Annika


----------



## stu_fishing (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Ach Gott..das ewige Thema...

..die einen halten __ Störe in einer völlig ungeeigneten Pfütze und geben sich äußerst beratungsresistent - 

..und die anderen schimpfen, dass Störe in keinem Teich was zu suchen haben, vergessen aber dabei, dass ihre Koi vom Karpfen abstammen und somit auch in großen Flüssen zuhause wären...

..ich weiß warum ich nur mehr wenig dazu schreibe.. 

lg Thomas


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Thomas,



> ..ich weiß warum ich nur mehr wenig dazu schreibe..



was ich aber sehr schade finde, denn das hilft weder den Tieren, noch den (vielleicht?) nicht ganz so beratungsresistenten Teichbesitzern.

Durch ignorieren ändert sich leider gar nichts an den Lebensumständen, egal ob Koi, Stör oder __ Schleierschwanz.


----------



## drea (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo an alle. Sehr kontroverse Diskussion hier. __ Störe gehören in große Teiche, nicht in Pfützen. Viele holen sich kleine niedliche Störe im Zooladen und bedenken nicht, dass die "Kleinen" je nach art bald weit über einen Meter groß sind. Und dann? Unsere Störe leben seit 4 Jahren in 56000 Liter, Teichtiefe 2 m. zusammen mit unseren Koi und Schleierschwänzen. Der Teich wird im Winter eisfrei gehalten. Fütterung im Winter mäßigst.


----------



## stu_fishing (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Anett!



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> was ich aber sehr schade finde, denn das hilft weder den Tieren, noch den (vielleicht?) nicht ganz so beratungsresistenten Teichbesitzern.
> 
> Durch ignorieren ändert sich leider gar nichts an den Lebensumständen, egal ob Koi, Stör oder __ Schleierschwanz.



..nun ja..seit Jahren habe ich in 3 verschiedenen Teichforen versucht Leuten zu erklären warum und wieso ein Stör in ihren kleinen Teichen nichts verloren hat....aber die wenigsten habe sich bekehren lassen, was mir sehr leid um die Fische ist!

Es gibt nicht umsonst eine Suchfunktion, und auch wenn ich die Facharbeit inzwischen komplett anders schreiben würde sind die Basics trotzdem darin enthalten! 

LG Thomas


----------



## Doris Raterink (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

   :crazy: :crazy: 





			
				Janski schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ihr versteht das nicht, ich hab mich ja informiert und ich bin auch darüber im klaren das der Teich vielleicht im mancher hinsicht nich optimal für einen Stör ist aber ich kann einem Stör nunmal nicht widerstehen.


Sage mal fehlt Dir irgendwie etwas H...?
Warum kommst du hierher und fragst, wenn du doch das machst was ,was du nicht widerstehen kannst?? 
Bist du nun etwa :crazy: ??? oder tust Du nur so?? 
Über Leute wie Du einer bist,kann ich nur sagen::crazy: 
Doris R


----------



## hermes03 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo an alle,
@Janski also ich glaube mit 12 bist du einfach noch zu jung um mit Tieren um gehen zu können. Also wenn du Verantwortung übernehmen willst dann würde ich versuchen für deinen stör ein neues Zuhause zu finden.Und erklär mir doch bitte mal deine Rechtfertigung. Nur weil der Teich dir gehört und du alles bezahlst heißt es doch nicht, dass du Tiere nicht artgerecht halten darfst. Also echt schade, dass du so uneinsichtig bist. Ich denke nicht, dass du noch in einem Baby-Bett schalfen möchtest nur weil deine Eltern es so wollen. Also bitte denke mal nach und deine Pfütze ist auch nach der Vergrößerung immer noch nicht groß genug. Zudem hast du schon ohne den Stör zu viele Fische im Teich. Also tu deinem Stör was gztes und gebe ihn ab. 
Ich habe auch als ich ca.13 war und sehr unerfahren war 2 Sterlets angeschafft. Welche natürlich nach kurzer Zeit verstarben. Heute tut es mir sehr Leid. Damlas hatte ich aber nicht die Möglichkeit mich in so einem Forum zu informieren. Also nimm doch bitte die Ratschläge der viel erfahrenen User an und erspare deinem Stör ein qual volles Leben und einen schlimmen Tod. Und reagier nicht so Stur alle hier meinen es nur gut mit dir und deinem Stör. 
Mfg Marcel


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

hallo janski

ich hatte mal ein aquarium.es hatte 240 liter,-also nicht wirklich groß.
im zoogeschäft verkaufte man mir u.a. ein __ wels , der noch *etwas* wachsen sollte.ich fragte nach , ob er in meinemem aquarium zu halten sei,-gab größe und literzahl an.
sicher doch--ein wunderbarer wels für mich...
da war der wels 10 cm lang.

monate später ...der wels wuchs und wuchs...

der wels war schließlich 25 cm groß.er konnte sich nicht richtig drehen im aquarium--wenn doch nahm er alles an pflanzen mit was da eingesetzt war.schwimmen undenkbar . ich suchte händewringend einen platz für den wels und habe niemanden gefunden , der ihn nehmen konnte.auch das zoogeschäft nahm ihn nicht zurück!
nach 2 jahren ging das tier ein.

heute habe ich einen pc und kann mich VORHER informieren.

es ist traurig , wie man in *sogenannten* fachgeschäften   *beraten* wird.
alles auf kosten der tiere.
ein fisch kann weder jaulen noch wimmern ,-er muß stumm erdulden , was man mit ihm tut / ihm antut .
denk drüber nach ,ich bitte dich.

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Moin zusammen,

@Doris
Bitte bleib sachlich... solche Äußerungen führen doch zu nichts. 
Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, wie manche mit ihren Haustieren umgehen - so änderst Du es auch nicht. 

@Janski
Meinst Du wirklich, dass sich alle hier irren? Überleg mal in Ruhe, im stillen Kämmerlein, ob da nicht doch irgendwas schief läuft.
Was haben wir davon, Dich falsch zu beraten (egal ob Algenmittel oder Stör im Teich)? Nichts!
Der Verkäufer hingegen schon - der bekommt nämlich Dein Geld, wenn er richtig "gut" war.


----------



## Eugen (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Jan,

du kannst einem Stör also nicht widerstehen.

frag mal deinen Papa, der konnte deiner Mama auch nicht widerstehen. 
Jetzt haben sie dich an der Backe. 
Schläfst du noch im Gitterbett ??

Auch Menschen passen sich ihrem Umfeld an. (Wo hab ich das nochmal gelesen ??? irgendwo im Internet, oder hat mir das der Storch erzählt.  )

Ich hab demnächst eine Gerichtsverhandlung wg. Bankraub.
Ich konnte den vielen 500 Euroscheinen einfach nicht widerstehen. 
Werd dem Richter mal diesen Thread ausdrucken, hoffentlich hat er Verständnis. 

Ach ja, lass deinen Eltern mal diesen Thread lesen.
Könnte hilfreich für sie sein.


----------



## Janski (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Meine Eltern haben den Theard schon gelesen und halten euch alle und vorallendingen  Annika für:crazy: .
Annika wie kann man sich bitteschön mal soeben um 21,6m³ vertun man mit eurem Volumen belügen sich viele aus diesem Forum ich habe mindestens schon 20 Stück entdeckt und vorallendingen Annika.
Außerdem schon allein deswegen das ihr alle so oft im Forum rumhängt und so viele sinnlose Beiträge schreibt wie zum Beispiel über ein Aquarium.
Ich schreibe wenigstens wie groß mein Teich wirklich ist.
Ach ups ich habe mich glaube ich vertan mein Teich hat ja 100 000 l und somit habe ich keine mehr die was schlechtes über mich sagen können.:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski

Teichvolumen hin oder her.
Wir sind auch nur Menschen und da kann man sich ja mal vertippen.
Und du hast min. 20 leute entdeckt die uns mit dem Volumen belügen ?
Warst du bei denen vor Ort und hast nachgemessen? 
Trotzdem lenkst du wieder vom eigentlichen Thema ab. 

Also wenn wir alle laut deinen Eltern und dir alle :crazy:  sind kann ich nur noch eins sagen...

Wenn du und deine Eltern anderer Meinung sind, wie manche User hier, die schon Jahrelange Erfahrung mit Teichen und Fische haben. 
Kann man es eben nicht ändern.

Vergrößer deinen Teich, setzt noch ein paar __ Störe rein und werd glücklich.
Du machst es so oder so und wenn noch so viele hier im Forum dagegen Sprechen. Es scheint sinnlos 

Ich kann auch nochmal betonen, dass das nicht gut gehen wird.
Vor allem wenn man als igendwelche Chemie aus Japan gegen Algen rein kippt. :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 



MFG
Daniel


----------



## Redlisch (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

@Annika


			
				Annika schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber ich hatte einen fehler bei mir im Profil es sind 41,6 m³ (8x4x1,3m)und nicht 20m³ tut mir leid, aber danke das es dir aufgefallen ist.



Bist du dir sicher das du den Teich wie eine Box (Schwimmbecken) angelegt hast, das wäre dann nämlich diese Formel.
Wenn ich so rechnen würde hätte ich 198m³ ...
...wenn nicht würde die Hälfte schon eher hinkommen : 

Axel


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Janski,

beleidigungen werden ebenso wenig von Doris wie auch von *dir* hingenommen!

Wenn du doch so schlau und vor allen Dingen beratungsresistent bist, worüber möchtest du dich dann bitteschön hier informieren?

Ich finde es nur zu schade, das diese recht sachliche Diskussion zu einem häßlichen Streitgespräch mit immer mehr Beleidigungen verfällt. 
Wenn du an dieser Diskussion nicht mehr interressiert bist, dann halte doch einfach die Finger still!
Von deiner vorgefestigten Meinung kann man dich ja anscheinend sowieso nicht mehr "abbringen".

Falls noch weitere "Ausrutscher" kommen, werden wir anders handeln!

Eins noch zum Schluß: Sei froh das Fische nicht schreien können, denn ich denke du würdest Nachts kein Auge mehr zubekommen!

Frank


----------



## Janski (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Frank wenn du mir ne Pn schickst musst du es ja wohl auch bei denen machen die mich beleidigt haben.


----------



## Frank (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Sterlet im Gartenteich ?*

Hallo Jan, 

möchtest du das wirklich *hier* klären, oder hälst du eine Antwort per PN nicht für angebrachter?

*Ich* habe zumindest kein Problem damit, es hier öffentlich zu machen!

Deine Entscheidung.


----------

